# Best way to take a bike cross county?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm moving cross the country for 6 months. I have a 06 Honda Civic and am wondering what the best way is to take my bikes across the country. I may only take my RIP9 with me, but I won't to make sure it travels safe :thumbsup: I also want to have easy access to it so I can hit up some stops in Fruita and Moab. Would you recommend a hitch rack, roof rack or trying to fit the bike in the car (might be tough with everything else)?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

tough call...i'd go roof rack myself if i had a civic - for everyday use....although the money you spend on a hitch might offset the extra gas you'll pay driving xc with your rip on the roof.
definitely worth looking at having a hitch installed, and choosing a bike rack that will give you easy access to the rear of your civic when loading/unloading during your drive.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

After reading some stuff on here it seems like hitches are more preferred. I was leaning towards a hitch because of the gas mileage and it will likely be better for the long run. eTrailer has one for $114 and I might go with this rack - http://www.amazon.com/Allen-Deluxe-...KXDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302322148&sr=8-1

I'd prefer one that I could access the trunk and one that locks but for that price, I'm ok without those features.


----------



## 2ts (Mar 22, 2011)

try this. if you dont have a hitch yet. http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/RearDoor/9003 Raceway Platform 2 Bike.aspx


----------



## widetrack (Mar 26, 2011)

Based on my experience the hitch mounts that hangs your bike does not really secure them well. Mine rock back and forth all the time. I have had to secure them to each other, at an added cost and many scratches. 

Check out Saris Thelma. It's a hitch mount and it secures the bike by the tires. Works with both 29ers and 26ers.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Best way to take a bike cross country.

Ride it.

Mounting a perfectly good bike to another vehicle is good too, but as a second choice.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I've driven bikes cross country several times with both trunk and car top racks. Trunk racks are fairly inexpensive but a PIA for hatch/trunk access. They need a little more attention and are hard to lock. Bikes tend to fly a bit - same with a hitch rack - unless they're extra secured. I like rooftop racks - safe, solid & easy to lock. Rooftop systems let you add a cargo box, kayaks, etc. My Yakima system holds 2 mtn bikes and a large Thule box filled with camp gear. I've used the same main parts of it on 5 different cars over a 15+ year period so I'd call it a good investment.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd take the front and rear wheels off, stack them behind the passenger seat and put the frame in the trunk or hatch. I get paranoid driving on the interstate with bikes on the roof or worrying about having your bike stolen off your roof while you're in a restaurant or something...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

bank5 said:


> I'm moving cross the country for 6 months. I have a 06 Honda Civic and am wondering what the best way is to take my bikes across the country. I may only take my RIP9 with me, but I won't to make sure it travels safe :thumbsup: I also want to have easy access to it so I can hit up some stops in Fruita and Moab. Would you recommend a hitch rack, roof rack or trying to fit the bike in the car (might be tough with everything else)?


If this is just one trip across country, I would really focus more on what will work better for you the rest of the time you use whatever rack you buy.

I have ridden back and forth from coast to coast about 12 times (6 trips both ways) with bikes, and have had bikes both on top and behind the car. They both work fine., though due to my car being tall (CR-V) the one on top was a little awkward. With your lower car, it would be a lot more convenient. Also, my car has a swinging rear gate, so with a spare tire-mounted rack, it is super convenient to have them on the back, as they are totally out of the way when I open the rear.

One thing to keep in mind is that if you go with a roof rack, it is useful for a lot of other things as well, such as a roof box. I find these are just awesome on a road trip, you can throw a lot of crap in them, like one big suitcase. Keeps the car from being a mess.

On the other hand, if you don't want to leave the rack on when you are not using it, most rear mounts will be easier to get on and off. Also, the easiest racks I have seen to use from a _get-the-bike-on-and-off-quickly_ standpoint are some of the rear hitch mounts.

Personally, if I had a Civic like yours, I would go with the roof rack, mostly for the extra cargo capacity it opens up..


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I've done a few cross country trips. My favorite solution to transporting bikes when you don't have room in the car is one of those aerodynamic rooftop cargo boxes. You get decent gas mileage and protection from weather and thieves. I found a good deal on a box on craigslist.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know if you have tried fitting your bike inside your civic but you should try. I have an older accord and my hardtail barely fit with both wheels off and the back seat down. If I was driving across country I would have almost no extra room for anything but the bike. So if you haven't tried to get your bike in you should, I got a feeling its going to rule out that option.


----------



## Douglas80210 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Rooftop protection?*

To follow on to the OPs question: I'm transporting three bikes cross-country this summer -- my hardtail will be on the roof using a fork mount Thule (front wheel mounted up there too). Should I do anything to protect the bike from wind/weather for the 4+ days at highway speeds each way?

Years ago I remember seeing fabric 'bras' that road bikers would attach to the front of their bikes to keep the bugs off...Was that just to keep their bikes cosmetically clean or do I need to worry about damage from bugs or rain at 75MPH?

I'll lube the chain and re-grease as necessary once I arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Douglas80210 said:


> To follow on to the OPs question: I'm transporting three bikes cross-country this summer -- my hardtail will be on the roof using a fork mount Thule (front wheel mounted up there too). Should I do anything to protect the bike from wind/weather for the 4+ days at highway speeds each way?
> 
> Years ago I remember seeing fabric 'bras' that road bikers would attach to the front of their bikes to keep the bugs off...Was that just to keep their bikes cosmetically clean or do I need to worry about damage from bugs or rain at 75MPH?
> 
> ...


I have never had any issues with bugs or rain harming the bike up top in all my trips back and forth across the country.


----------

